# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Tradewind Anguilla Launch

## JEK

Screen Shot 2013-11-05 at 7.56.04 PM.jpg

----------


## LindaP

I assume that's from Puerto Rico ?? 
We are actually trying Anguilla Air in February .....with the thumbs up, and assistance from Rinaldo ( and  Premium IV) !  :Wink-slap:

----------


## JEK

*Tradewind Aviation's San Juan/Anguilla route welcomed.*11/05/2013 11:58:00 Etc/GMT+1
Font size:  



Tradewind Aviation, based in Oxford, Connecticut, United States of America, made its inaugaural flight into Anguilla from San Juan, Puerto Rico on Friday November 1st, 2013 - a welcomed sight at the*Clayton J. Lloyd International Airport*. A welcome ceremony organized by Anguilla Tourism and Government officials was held on Sunday afternoon, November 3rd, 2013 at a lounge at the airport, while with two of its single engine turbo props sat on the apron. 

The airline, owns a its fleet of jet and turbo-prop aircraft and already serves flys between San Juan and St. Barths as well as between the New York Metro Area and Nantucket's Memorial Airport in Massachusetts and Martha's Vineyard Airport in Vineyard Haven, MA.

Speaking very optimistically, Parliamentary Secretary, responsible for Tourism in Anguilla, Haydn Hughes, told media that he is hoping for as many as 2000 flights from Tradewind Aviation into Anguilla over the next year with additional hopes of as many as 6000 in subsequent years. 

Tradewind Aviation at this time offers flights daily, Thursday through Monday. It is a much needed small boost in airlift to the island.

----------

